

My weekend project: All 1e280 possible tweets on one page - abentspoon
http://qwerjk.com/tweet-directory/

======
manveru
You're not including spaces (0x32). Even then, this won't create all possible
tweets since it is limited to a little tiny bit of the whole unicode space.
Please don't think that I don't like your idea, but it might benefit from some
improvments :)

~~~
abentspoon
Thanks! I've added a unicode charset, but it's pretty sparse.

------
adriano_f
Interesting experiment. Reminds me of Borges's "The Library of Babel".

Would be interesting to see all tweets using only lower-case alphabet plus
spaces. (~ 2.5e200)

------
ericHosick
This is impressive from the simple fact I can type any tweet-able sentence and
it is there. Now, this is kinda obvious because it is what the post is about.

But, doing it. Actually typing in a sentence. Every sentence. Even what I am
writing now is there. Really, take one, copy and paste, like this one, and it
is there.

------
jvoorhis
This could actually be useful if the tweets were assigned indexes. You could
create a tidy little cipher.

------
semisight
The first thing I thought of when seeing this was the short story "the nine
billion names of God." Except that this is a hair more than nine billion...
Seriously though, this is impressive; it's so quick!

------
friggeri
It's really, really fast. Congrats ! No accents though: try searching for `é`
for example.

